# [risolto] info su gnome e make.conf

## polslinux

Da gentoo stable ho visto che c'è Gnome 2.26...io vorrei Gnome 2.28 (spero in troppo 2.30?)

Devo per forza attivare unstable?

Se si, da editor NANO come faccio il simbolo "ondina"?

E per avere solo gnome in unstable basta specificare "ondina"x86 in package.use con dicitura gnome?

grasias  :Very Happy: Last edited by polslinux on Mon Apr 26, 2010 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

per smascheramenti di questo tipo puoi usare app-portage/autounmask, che ci pensa da solo a smascherare le relative dipendenze. altrimenti dovresti aggiungere uno per uno al file /etc/portage/package.keywords i pacchetti richiesti da gnome 2.28

----------

## polslinux

ok, cerco sul wiki sta cosa!

ps: come si fa la tilde su nano!?!?

----------

## k01

prova con alt gr + ì

----------

## polslinux

Bella li  :Smile:  funge  :Very Happy: 

Grazie Ext  :Wink: 

----------

